# Sermon Interruption



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 22, 2007)

In the _Doctrinal Standards, Liturgy, and Church Order_, pp. 123-125, published by Reformation Heritage Books and employed by the HNRC, concerning the ministry of the word it says:



> _Suggested Order of Liturgy for the Morning Worship Service on the Lord's Day_
> ...
> 9. Ministry of the Word which can be preceded by the singing of a song such as Psalter 334:1,4; *interrupted by a song;* or followed by a song.
> ...
> ...



I was wondering if anyone could comment on the rationale for *interrupting* the sermon to sing followed by a resumption of the sermon in the worship service.


----------



## satz (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't offer any biblical reasons or rationale, but from someone who has been in services where the sermon was 'interrupted' to allow for singing, I think normally the rationale is that when the sermon is particularly long it gives the hearers a chance to refresh their concentration.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 22, 2007)

satz said:


> I can't offer any biblical reasons or rationale, but from someone who has been in services where the sermon was 'interrupted' to allow for singing, I think normally the rationale is that when the sermon is particularly long it gives the hearers a chance to refresh their concentration.



Thanks, Mark. Yes, I wondered if this provision is to give those in the pew a sort of "seventh inning stretch."


----------



## a mere housewife (Oct 22, 2007)

I was wondering if some of the rationale might not be that what is preached is so conducive to immediate praise, or congregational response of some kind, that interrupting for a song is appropriate?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 22, 2007)

a mere housewife said:


> I was wondering if some of the rationale might not be that what is preached is so conducive to immediate praise, or congregational response of some kind, that interrupting for a song is appropriate?



Good thought, Heidi. However, in the instances which I observed, the pattern was to go through two points of the sermon, and stand for singing (the only instance of standing by the congregation apart from the ending doxology/benediction) and then resume the sermon at the third and final point. The psalm seemed appropriate for the overall sermon, but I did not detect a particular connection between the psalm and the particular point at which the sermon was paused for singing.


----------



## a mere housewife (Oct 22, 2007)

I think I've only ever experienced the 'phenomenon' once (I think it was more in connection then with the immediate point, but my memory is very fuzzy: I thought at the time that must be the rationale); I can see that stretching the legs would be a very good reason if you have long sermons or little children, or people with health problems who get stiff and sore sitting too long.


----------



## AV1611 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have come across it, what the minister did was chose a psalm that suited the point he had just finished speaking on and then after the psalm was finished carried on preaching....bizarre in my opinion.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 22, 2007)

Andrew:

In the old Dutch Reformed churches they would have a theological and expository sermon, sing a psalm and then have the application in the second half.


----------



## tdowns (Oct 22, 2007)

*Still wondering...*

1 Chorinthians 14:6
*"What then, brothers? When you come together, each one has a hymn*, a lesson, a revelation, a tongue, or an interpretation. Let all things be done for building up. 27 If any speak in a tongue, let there be only two or at most three, and each in turn, and let someone interpret. 28 But if there is no one to interpret, let each of them keep silent in church and speak to himself and to God. 29 Let two or three prophets speak, and let the others weigh what is said. 30 If a revelation is made to another sitting there, let the first be silent. 31 For you can all prophesy one by one, so that all may learn and all be encouraged, 32 and the spirits of prophets are subject to prophets. 33 For God is not a God of confusion but of peace."

An Elder at my church, is studying how Worship services should be run, and is convinced the "One man up front" is wrong, based on above...I know that's a different thread....

But in regards to this topic, the above verse would seem to imply, that there is not one time for songs, then sermon, but that it could flow more organically? Maybe that is what is aimed for when having songs placed in the midst of service?


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 22, 2007)

If this is the denom that Beeke is associated with, then yes, this is common there. We were for a few months involved with a possible Church plant in this area that did not take off, and this is what they did. I believe what Rev. Kok said is the general theme. They do give some long sermons compared to most, so the break was not unwelcome, and the songs were pertinent to the sermon. Sort of a seventh inning stretch.

They were some very good sermons, and well worth the extra time committed to them.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 22, 2007)

Yep, it is Beeke's bunch. I went to a service just a few weeks ago in Canada and they did just that. The sermons are indeed longer than most but so wonderfully done. Not sure that the break is _needed_ per se, but it was a good service. On a totally unrelated point, the organ was played by a very talented 15 year old boy.


----------



## Davidius (Oct 22, 2007)

Andrew,

Sometimes the Spirit just moves, ya know? And people stand up and sing during the sermon.


----------



## Davidius (Oct 22, 2007)

Andrew,

Sometimes the Spirit just "moves," ya know? And people stand up and sing during the sermon.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 22, 2007)

I had never heard of that practice until I heard a Joel Beeke sermon tape some years ago. I thought it was strange. The preacher is building up a head of steam, making his points, building his case - and then everything stops so they can sing? By the time the song is over, the preacher has lost that head of steam he built up, and I'm sure at least some members of the congregation lost their train of thought.

I don't think the sermon should be interrupted; sermon preparation, when conscientiously done, is difficult enough without having to plan for a break 2/3 of the way through, especially when the possibility of lost momentum is a definite possibility.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. My question came about after worshipping at Dr. Beeke's church in Grand Rapids. 



Poimen said:


> Andrew:
> 
> In the old Dutch Reformed churches they would have a theological and expository sermon, sing a psalm and then have the application in the second half.



Pastor Kok,

That is interesting to me. Do you have any historical references that discuss this, particularly the reasoning behind this practice? I was curious as to whether this practice has historical roots or a Biblical rationale behind it.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 24, 2007)

I have done this once, Andrew. I preached an overview of Genesis 18 and 19 in one go, and had a hymn between the two chapters to freshen everyone up!

I didn't really think that it worked very well, and I'd think twice before doing it again.

The only other thing that has interrupted my sermons was a cat that ran in through the front door, round and around the congregation, and tried to run out of one of the many glass panel side doors. Sadly it chose a door that was closed. *BONK*!


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 24, 2007)

> In the old Dutch Reformed churches they would have a theological and expository sermon, sing a psalm and then have the application in the second half.



I used to attend a fundamental Baptist church whose pastor was raised in a Dutch Reformed church. He used to do it often, but the song was always in conjunction with what he was preaching. By the way, he usually preached for a solid hour.


----------

